# 97 PoPo Magnum + Outlaws



## Cal3bCart3r

*97 PoPo Magnum + Outlaws (Build)*

Sooo I got me a good deal on some Laws and wheels a while back and finally got aroind to puttim them on (has to order two more wheels for the back since the lug patter for the wheels I had was for independent suspension .... 27" outlaws with no lift ...only scrub wen I fully turn and hit a bump but work good 

Before:








After:


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

yep .....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

gotta question for some of you out there ....idk if you can tell it but my front tires poke out about 1/2" or 1" more than the back... It kinda bothers me but was gonna see if it is really THAT big of a deal... the back lugs look long enough i can probably stick about 2 washers on each lug to, maybe, make it still out a lil bit more. If i can remember tomorrow i will try and get a pic from behind to show how it really is!


----------



## adam6604

what did you do to it to spin the tires? I have one at home with no spark which im going to fix and let it be my girlfriends. Thinking of 27" Zilla's but those laws look awesome lol I felt like it struggled to turn the stock mudlites in any decent mud


----------



## jprzr

Cal3bCart3r said:


> gotta question for some of you out there ....idk if you can tell it but my front tires poke out about 1/2" or 1" more than the back... It kinda bothers me but was gonna see if it is really THAT big of a deal... the back lugs look long enough i can probably stick about 2 washers on each lug to, maybe, make it still out a lil bit more. If i can remember tomorrow i will try and get a pic from behind to show how it really is!


Just get sum wheel spacers for the back but honestly it looks good how it is but before you go puttin washers on the lugs measure it out it might just look that way because of the plastic 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

im probably going to just leave it how it is being i dont want the lug nuts to break off or anything like that ....

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------



adam6604 said:


> what did you do to it to spin the tires? I have one at home with no spark which im going to fix and let it be my girlfriends. Thinking of 27" Zilla's but those laws look awesome lol I felt like it struggled to turn the stock mudlites in any decent mud


i honestly haven't done a single thing as far as clutching ....and honestly haven't tested it in the mud, but if you keep it in low it should pull just fine. If it does struggle, imma throw a diff. spring in the primary to see if that helps if not then ill probably get a clutch kit.


----------



## adam6604

well I guess the stuff I go in is mainly thinck muskeg around here. even my brute has touble so maybe that's why. I haven't drove the old 425 for 2 years just kind of sitting in my garage since I got a brute. will be a project soon lol I like how yours is going.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Ohh yea, I heard tht muskeg is some thick stuff! lol just rode in the edge of my pond (mushy stuff and water) and it spun them fine in low ....just need a lil spacer up front to help clear better cause wen I flex and turn I get this lol


----------



## Polaris425

I can hook you up. lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea P imma hit u up here in a couple weeks ...how much and can u hold it for me?


----------



## Polaris425

I Dunno whatever is fair. We can work something out. It's not going anywhere I've had it for a year or on the shelf.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha well I wanna snatch it from ya ....whatever is a reasonable price, idk ...u bought it so lemme kno ha


----------



## bruteguy750

Cal3bcart3r. How is that boss auiotube working out for you? Thinking of buying one.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

thing is LOUD  i play it with my ipod and in the music settings i turn on the "bass reducer" and can crank it loud and sounds pretty good! ....got it for $75 cause a wire was messed up on the amp but found a replacement clip on a garage door opener and fixed it ....i love it!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Welp here is pics of my front tires vs my back


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

took the black plastic "sidewall" off so now it makes my wheels look like there sticking out alot! and i love it!!


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Good looking bike!!


----------



## Polaris425

Starting to look like a monster!!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

mud PRO 700* said:


> Good looking bike!!


thanks 

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> Starting to look like a monster!!
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


yea man ....im going riding this weekend so im prolly gonna get COVERED in cold mud/water


----------



## lsu_mike

Looks good man.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

lsu_mike said:


> Looks good man.


Preciate it bud!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

A couple more pics 














Painted the bolts, tht held my mud flap on, red







Front rack measurement 







Back rack measurement








Oh and i have right at 15" of GC at the bottom of floordboards


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i take that back 14" of GC :/


----------



## Clint Mo'

How does it turn them? I have the same bike but blue. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Pulls like a tank in Low, no clutch kit ...but i will be gettin an EPI clutch kit in a couple months just to keep from smokin a belt


----------



## Clint Mo'

Good to hear! Can't wait until I can get mine. I'm thinking about s/w 28s

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I got 27 skinnies no rubbin with 2" lift


----------



## Clint Mo'

I have a 2" lift also. I worry more about the power to turn them than the clearance issue. I wonder if I should just do the 27 skinnys as well lol. I don't want to spend a grand on new tires and wheels and then it not have the balls to spin them in the thick stuff. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clint Mo'

Mine is a 95. Idk if there is any differences between the two as far as gearing. I wouldn't think so but idk

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I dont think there is at all.... I found my 27s and itp ss108 wheels together on craigslist for 350 ...practically brand new... Just look on craigslist


----------



## Clint Mo'

Wow that's a bad *** deal! I didn't see any itp wheels that fit the back wheel pattern for mine...I think its 4x4. There were some other brands but I didn't like the way they looked. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea it is 4 by 4 ...i had to order 2 wheels off mudthrowers ...i think it was $168 ...was worth it tho!!


----------



## Clint Mo'

Yeah I bet. Looks legit. Kinda dumb polaris made it different than every other pattern on their stuff 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea idk why they did tht ...i forgot which polaris it is but u can switch the rear hubs out with 4/156 bolt pattern and it will fit the splines on our axle


----------



## Clint Mo'

I was wondering if there was anything that would swap out like that. I will have to do some digging. It would be a lot easier to find a used set that way

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clint Mo'

Looks like hubs from an 03 predator will work but I'm not 100% on that

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

If im not mistaken, u sound right! Tht year and bike sounds right ....i think its like $30 a hub, u could order one and see if it works ...idk if u would like gambling ur money like tht tho, dont kno how much $30 is to u


----------



## Clint Mo'

Not to bad. I will probably do some more researching first. Just found that on a quick search. Didn't really dig too deep

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea ill ask one of my buddies on a polaris forum im on


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lotta changes since 2013 LOL i have all center snorkels now, no ammo cans, and an exhaust snorkel.... 6" lift coming soon lol


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybear

Looks really good I love that bike


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

crazybear said:


> Looks really good I love that bike


thanks!! i actually started tearing the front end apart today! gonna be building a lift for it. Don't know how big and dont want it TOO big, just enough to clear 29.5" laws lol prolly 4 to 6", dont want it to be too wide ya know? gonna be a pain in the butt but gonna look good too hopefully!


----------



## crazybear

You gonna run axle paddles? And yeah a four or three would be good I think. How you planning on building the lift?


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Last pic i got before she went under surgery 

Got the lower a-arm extended and built a flat plate for the ball joint to sit in... Looking at around 4-5" of lift.


















Mounted my tire up to hold everything up until i can get back to workin on it, still gotta build a mount for the strut and i will take everything back off and copy the other side.









Should clear 29.5's no problem or maybe 31s lol not sure yet wat i wanna run


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------



crazybear said:


> You gonna run axle paddles? And yeah a four or three would be good I think. How you planning on building the lift?




yea im gonna build a set of axle paddles for me and my buddy with the lifted big bear! and prolly gonna be around 4-5" of lift and im updating my build as i go so stay tuned! will have better close ups the more i finish, got the arms and stuff tacked up for now :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Nice work dude!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> Nice work dude!



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Worked on it some more today (until i ran out of wire for the welder lol) 

But i got the top strut mount made up and tire was straight up and down but wen i put it on its own weight it leaned in at the top (i forgot polaris does this from factory wen suspension settles)... So tomorrow i am gonna have to grind down the welds and break it loose, the move it out a little. 

















I started to splice my stock axles but realized the max they go is around 26 or 27 degrees and my axles will be around 36 to 39 degrees after suspension settles lol (prolly gonna have to run monkey axles). I was tryin to keep it as narrow as possible but didnt want to get too steep of an axle angle. I hope pushin 40 is too steep?!









Should look something like this wen done well after i raise back up.










Also gotta add, i angled my a arm like an inch more forward than stock so i can be sure to clear tires without hittin floorboard!
Will update more wen i finish a lil more, hopefully work on it some tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

No pics today but got the left side lower a arm welded up and got the top strut mount in place and welded a bit with a brace on top (still gonna add 2 on each side). Started tearing down right side but broke my sawzall blade so will have to wait until this week after work or this weekend. Will be using left side to copy right side lol

I will put all final measurements up just incase someone else with a magnum wants to venture out and do this whole lift thing too haha (custom length axles are gonna be the death of me ? $$$$$ )

And actually i brought the top mount for strut back up like 2 inches to reduce the final axle angle


----------



## Polaris425

Gonna stretch your axles yourself?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> Gonna stretch your axles yourself?



Naaa u joints wont allow more than like 26 degrees lol gonna get cobras or gorilla's... If im over 37 or more degrees ill run gorillas but if lower i am gonna get cobras since my buddys big bear hasnt had any trouble except boots out of his cobras... And he is pushin 37 degrees while riding .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

oh ok...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Finished up welding both lower a arms... Just gotta grind down the plate for lower balljoint since i forgot to after i cut it lol









This is how u get an angle on ur pipe wen all u have to work with is a grinder, sawzall, and welder LOL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

finally got it sitting on its own weight. Just one problem, wayyy steeper axle angle than i had hoped for (im thinking because i still have the 2" lift in its keeping the suspension stiff). So in the next couple days i am going to try to take the lift out to see if tht will lower it a little bit. If not, i will have to grind down my welds and move my top stut bracket up some! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybear

Wow man


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

crazybear said:


> Wow man



Lol is tht good or bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

looks pretty good so far. I agree though, take the spacers out and see if it helps.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea gonna try tht and hopefully bring it down to around 38 or so, so i can run gorillas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That White Kid

Those axles will be put to work lol looks good tho


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

That White Kid said:


> Those axles will be put to work lol looks good tho



Lol oh yea .... Gonna get it at the best angle i can without lowering it too much... If i can get it to 37 or 38 ill be fine with tht


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Finally! Got around to taking out the 2" lift and man what a difference it made! Final a arm angle is 36/37 and axle angle should be somewhere around there, no steeper... Before i ever put a lift on and had my 27" outlaws on i was sitting at 12" of GC, i now have 18" of GC so i reckon this is a 6" lift lol ... Enough to clear some 29.5s or 31s (maybe trim floorboard). Time to weld everything up, make some tie rods and extend rear swing arm then get axles ha, prolly gonna ride 2wd for a lil while. Shoutout to Drew for the help wen i was asking a million questions

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

This has taken me for ever but this is were I'm at so far calb I got my new belt and new axle back on and got the radiator and new fan in gonna do my racks and bumper in neon lime green


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> This has taken me for ever but this is were I'm at so far calb I got my new belt and new axle back on and got the radiator and new fan in gonna do my racks and bumper in neon lime green



Wow I like tht !! Super clean.... Love the wheels


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Thanks, the snorkels are gonna have to wait tho lol I ran into all kinds of problems doin this to it i have to have it on the 30th but also thanks for all ur help!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Np man! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Got the tie rods finished (slightly, still gotta grind edges) but im gonna add a support for the tie rod tower where my finger is in the third picture... Now all left is to turn my wheeler around and finish the back then add axles up front (gorilla probably!)


----------



## Polaris425

I've got to say I'm very impressed with you taking this project on yourself. Keep up the hard work. :rockn:


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> I've got to say I'm very impressed with you taking this project on yourself. Keep up the hard work. :rockn:
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5



Preciate it man! And i kno it seems like its taking me forever to get this stuff done but its ONLY me doing lol and ive only got like grinder, sawzall, and welder to work with... No fancy tools ha.... But its getting there, just takin my time. And another being tht its my machine, im slow doing it. If it was someone elses i would have been done :thumbsup: ive had a couple people to ask me to do them a lift but im skeptic on doing it, id do it for wayy cheaper than most people tho (just older bikes tho mainly)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Update **

Tie rods are made, front steering is DONE! Braces are made for the piece i made to lift the tie rods, it was moving a bit while turning.









And i took back bolt out of shock to lift it up even with the front and man i like it (minus how close my tires are from the floorboards, i wish i could leave it like this and clear 29.5s!) lol









Jack is holding it up. I got to takw clutch and clutch cover back off to be able to take swing arm off and extend it 4"  cant wait! 

PS, im goin through a crap load of wire for my welder lol wish i had power to my 220 welder :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybear

Wow man I really like what your doing


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

crazybear said:


> Wow man I really like what your doing



Thanks! Im just ready to be done already lol .... If i didnt have work everyday i would be done already ha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustCallMeDrew

UPDATE!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

JustCallMeDrew said:


> UPDATE!!!



Huh???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustCallMeDrew

Have you done anything else to it?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

JustCallMeDrew said:


> Have you done anything else to it?



No :/ the wire in my welder is stuck in my whip and i have no clue how to get it out lol im gonna have to try and get it out tomorrow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Only way I know to get it out of the wipe is take it off from the welder and pull the wire back that's how we use to have to do our welders


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Only way I know to get it out of the wipe is take it off from the welder and pull the wire back that's how we use to have to do our welders



Yea i tried tht lol it broke flush on one side and never come out the other... Prolly gonna have to buy a new liner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustCallMeDrew

Ohh that sucks!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

JustCallMeDrew said:


> Ohh that sucks!!!



Got it fixed now tho... But im at the back now, no welding here yet


















Working on gettin the swingarm out right now lol gotta take clutches off to get to bolt on other side... Ill be extending it tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Long process man but it's gonna look good when ur done are u gonna have to do some clutch work to move those big tires


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Long process man but it's gonna look good when ur done are u gonna have to do some clutch work to move those big tires



Im not sure yet...most likely gonna order an EPI kit and call it a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Ran out of light to work with so i called it a night.... Swingarm WILL be off tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Not much on updates, truck started runnin like crap today so tht took me away from wheeler and im leaving to go to texas for a few days tomorrow..

Will post wen i come back this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

What u comeing to texas for and what part


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> What u comeing to texas for and what part



South of Houston, ****inson... And to work for a few days lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Lol fun that's bout 4-6 hrs from me depending on the traffic and the size of ur foot lol


----------



## Montes0092

Go down to Austin and hit up 6th street while ur in the area


----------



## Montes0092

It's finished finally till I get time for snorkels


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> It's finished finally till I get time for snorkels



Nice!! Love tht color combo... Center snorkels will tie it all in perfectly!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Not to bad


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Not to bad



Theres a super simple tutorial on here for a sportsman like ur bodystyle to snorkel it... Idk if u have seen it or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Ya I seen it I plan on useing it and urs to do it also don't know if u seen my seat in the first pics but it was taped up with camp gorilla tape my old lady did my seat for me, can't wait to see urs finished up


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Ya I seen it I plan on useing it and urs to do it also don't know if u seen my seat in the first pics but it was taped up with camp gorilla tape my old lady did my seat for me, can't wait to see urs finished up



Yea man.. Hopefully get back from texas early saturday and can finish extending swingarm, just ran out of money to get some more wire for the welder lol and my truck messed up so tht put it on hold... Was it hard recovering the seat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Not as hard as u would think I bought marine vinyl tho so it would hold up to the water and stuff better u just have to have a air staple gun a normal one won't go through the seat plastic


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Not as hard as u would think I bought marine vinyl tho so it would hold up to the water and stuff better u just have to have a air staple gun a normal one won't go through the seat plastic



Oh ok i gotcha...cool ill try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Little update:

Finally got the swingarm off and waitin on parts to get in (redoing the axle bearing and seals and replacing sprockets).... And also got to order a new tube tht goes in my whip for my mig welder, i pulled it out and it was all messed up lol. 


















Also, was gonna get custom, full one-piece spacers made for the rear and switch to 4/156 bolt patter (thinkin i could switch rims later down the road) but tht will be around $300 for 2. So i found (4) 2.0" wheel spacers for my wheeler in 4/4 bolt patter for $100 for all 4. So ill just get those and run em. My buddy with the big bear has same setup with no problems so far.


----------



## Montes0092

Long process man just came back from my 3 day trip tore something up in the rearend last day out not real sure what it will pull I 4x4 but not when I try to drive with out 4x4 sounds like the drive shaft were it goes in the rear spun but haven't tore into it yet


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Long process man just came back from my 3 day trip tore something up in the rearend last day out not real sure what it will pull I 4x4 but not when I try to drive with out 4x4 sounds like the drive shaft were it goes in the rear spun but haven't tore into it yet



Ouch lol tht dont sound good... Which four wheeler?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

My magnum, went up a really steep sand hill in a creek were we ride and got up it but I paid the price I'll tear into it after this weekend see what I tore up


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Got some pics of my steering completed.. Still turns super sharp!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

*teaser pic* 









(I got it as straight as i could... Im nervous about it NOT being straight :/ )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

It looks a lil crooked in the pic but thts cause i cut the front side a lil crooked, but ill take a pic from the back side showing it more straight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Looks like u might know what ur doin lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Looks like u might know what ur doin lol



Lol idk.... Didnt work on it today, went out on a boat to a lil beach with my fiance today...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

that swing arm is going to be the worst part probably... trying to keep it straight.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> that swing arm is going to be the worst part probably... trying to keep it straight.



I kno :/ im scared but i think i got it pretty straight.... Measure twice, cut once is wat i was trying to go by


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Wheeeew... What a beauty! To the naked eye and a couple measurements i took, my swingarm looks dang near straight! If it IS off, its by a few cm lol. I was nervous but now i can finish bracing it and slap some plate on and get my buddy to weld everything up... Will update again in a few days!
(Axle is not all the way in the brackets so it is shifted to one side more..)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

PS, look at my shock and look at the shock mount at the lower part of swingarm, looks dead on from here too lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Oh and rear axle bearing and seals should be in the latter part of the week then i can put axle and swingarm back together


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

you gonna finish boxing that in w/ plate?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> you gonna finish boxing that in w/ plate?



Yepp ... Gotta add two more pieces of 1x1 tubing on the sides and then plate on both sides... Gonna put a brace under where the new shock mount will go... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Got her sittin on her own weight finally lol... Gonna get my buddy to finish welding everything up but i laid down some good welds on the side brace and the plate under shock but i will let him tie everything in all the way around.. Might have to move shock tabs up a tad to make it sit more level but i will kno more wen i actually get the tires bolted up

























Gotta get my dad to switch my tires back to my SRA wheels then gotta get some 4" wheel spacers made since they'll be cheaper than buying 4 2" lol 

Will update more as i progress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well couldnt get my buddy to come over to weld so i cleaned everything up and grinded it all good and welded it all myself, yes i trust them!

Now to the good part (kinda):















Yes my dad put one tire backwards lol he was in a rush, but none the less it still rollable lol. I ran into a slight problem tho, as i noticed wen i got the tires bolted up the my swingarm isnt perfect like i thought :/ its actually shifted to the left like 1/2" too much but i am just gonna get custom wheel spacers made and will make up the difference there. 
See for urself so i kno im not crazy lol or am i just seeing things?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

kinda hard to tell from pictures... could just be the angle of the pic for us.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea true lol itll be alright i reckon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well i made more measurements and i have concluded tht my swingarm is done right lol ... What i done: i rolled my rear 2 tires to infront of my front 2 and measure from rim hub to rim hub on the back wheels, tht came out to 43". So i went and measured my rear axle and it is 33" so i need 5" wheel spacers on each side, ok. So to double check i spaced my wheel 5" away from the hub on each side and then went back to the front and measure from center of tire to center of tire (the molded part where the tire was joined at factory) and went back and did the same for the back tires. Same measurement.

So i think everything is pretty squared up now, just gotta get some spacers made fr Dusty N. and all will be set


----------



## 2010Bruterider

It's looking more like a beast every time I check this thread. Great job.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Thanks alot man! yea im hoping to finish up this weekend and get my parts painted... Gotta order longer chain for rear, new sprockets, and front ball joints....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Any updates in the popo


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Any updates in the popo



Not really :/ got everything painted and new rear axle bearings And front a arm bushings in but ran out of money to order my sprockets and chain. Still cant figure out how to get front ball joints out of the bottom of the strut. Its prolly gonna be another 2 weeks or so before i can put it all together ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

That sucks I got the rearend out of mine waiting on q part called a coupling it holds the rear drive shaft and rearend shaft together see if that fixs it if not the other part for the rear is 200 then have to figure out why it won't start unless I pull start it I do have to change the seals were the axle goes into the rear one side was leaking and not real sure on how to do that tho lol


----------



## Montes0092

Got mine back together was just that $35 coupling I got lucky lol have a ? Do u know how to change that seal in the rear end were the axle comes into the rearend


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> That sucks I got the rearend out of mine waiting on q part called a coupling it holds the rear drive shaft and rearend shaft together see if that fixs it if not the other part for the rear is 200 then have to figure out why it won't start unless I pull start it I do have to change the seals were the axle goes into the rear one side was leaking and not real sure on how to do that tho lol



SRA? On one side of the rear diff will be 2 axle nuts tht u will have to take loose then u can slide ur axle out from the opposite side of where the axle nuts were. I could stick a screw driver all the way through my rear diff to punch the seals and bearings out... Dunno how urs will be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Also started putting everything from the back to front together and ran into a problem.... In the midst of putting my secondary clutch on, i cross threaded the bolt into the secondary shaft :/ im a big dummy lol now i gotta find something to re-thread it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

My rearend is different than urs u can see were it's leaking tho


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> My rearend is different than urs u can see were it's leaking tho



Thts where the driveshaft goes into the diff housing huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

No it's were the axle comes out on the right side of the houseing it just runs down the bottom so that's were I have the container to catch the oil lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> No it's were the axle comes out on the right side of the houseing it just runs down the bottom so that's were I have the container to catch the oil lol



Oh i gotcha... So u gotta take the axle nuts off and slide the axle out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Lol it don't have axle nuts or I can't find them I'm going out next weekend with it so I'll probably tear it back apart then and look


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Got clutches put on and sealed up behind em.... Changing ball joints out today and hopefully have it put together this weekend... Then got to get chain and a new seal for my clutch cover since i ripped it like a big dummy




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Hey do u know a place or website that makes a heavier duty tie rod for the magnum mine don't like the bigger tires


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Hey do u know a place or website that makes a heavier duty tie rod for the magnum mine don't like the bigger tires



Hmmm i have HD tie rods from ALL BALLs and they are holding up fine to my 27" outlaws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

I've got stock ones and they keeping popping out like the threads are stripping


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Everytime i go to put this thing together, something else go wrong lol... Got new ball joints put in and put one side on and started on the other and the plastic washer for the top of the strut broke into pieces so i tried holding it together with rtv and it broke again so now i gotta order that along with my belt cover seal ;( ..... Sometimes i regret doing this project























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Ya but think what it's gonna be when ur done lol it'll be a monster I've had issues bout everytime I've went out since I've done all te work to mine slowly getting it all worked out


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Small update: Got married in october and just got around to ordering the parts to finish it. ordered the front strut bushings and got them put on. Still havent ordered or priced chain for the rear but ill do tht soon. Had to buy some stuff for our house and all tht good stuff lol. Plus its winter now so i wouldnt ride much anyways. Ill def. post updated pics wen i get her going here soon. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

And being as OCD as i am, while the wheeler is still down, im gonna straighten the swing arm up since its off by a lil bit. I want it done right ha









Idk if YOU can tell it but its slightly off. The side with the tire on is closer to the top of the swing arm than the opposite side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats on getting married. 

Good to see you back beating on that thing. Was wondering where ya went. .lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> Congrats on getting married.
> 
> Good to see you back beating on that thing. Was wondering where ya went. .lol



Ha yea i slipped off for a lil bit but gonna try to get this thing put back together now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Married now he won't get much time for it lol been there hopefully she's kool with ur projects and not jealous that u spend time on it lol but ready to see it done I tore the rear spline out of mine so waiting on parts lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Married now he won't get much time for it lol been there hopefully she's kool with ur projects and not jealous that u spend time on it lol but ready to see it done I tore the rear spline out of mine so waiting on parts lol



Ha naa she dont mind at all.... Shed rather me doin tht than inside aggrevating her lol she already knew how i am with my toys/hobbies from the get-go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Ok back end is done for now... Time to focus on getting the front put back together lol might go cold for a few weeks again but ill post back up wen i get some more progress, i promise lol
































Got roughly 20" of GC... Prolly will go down an inch or so wen suspension settles. 
Figured out, also, that i am going to need 4" spacers on each side to even out with front.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Looks good that's a lot of ground clearance lol can't wait to see it done


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Looks good that's a lot of ground clearance lol can't wait to see it done



Yea man plenty of GC and i got carb cleaned out, new spark plug, fresh gas and new oil and filter... Just need to get a battery and fire her up.... Its been a few months since i cranked the dang ole thing lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Coming along nice


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Montes0092

Any updates on the popo


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Any updates on the popo



Not really much.... Just got a new starter drive so i could crank it and installed tht and got her running lol still slacking on ordering chain and putting it back together... I am going out of town for a few days wednesday so ill be out of commission this weekend but hope to finish here soon as i have a ride i wanna go to in February lol
https://vimeo.com/116619486

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

What did u pay for ur starter I've been putting mine off to I've gotta get the parts for my rearend ordered soon


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> What did u pay for ur starter I've been putting mine off to I've gotta get the parts for my rearend ordered soon



Its not the starter but the piece tht engages to crank the four wheeler... Inside the pull rope housing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

O my starter went out a while back but it only cost like 38 bucks off ebay and has held up well so far


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Got longer rear chain ordered and also new sprockets for back. Will be rocking 2wd for a lil while til i decide to order axles lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well here is the update alot of u has been waiting for, including myself! Got her rolling, and to my surprise it can still do alot in 2wd so i gotta get use to tht for a lil while ha but i dont care... Ill have axles one day Cal3bCart3r - MudInMyBlood(552152) on Vimeo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: nice


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: nice



Thanks man.... Still needs a few tweaks here and there but im ready to just ride it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

Looks good so far


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Looks good so far



Thanks! Trying to find somewhere to extend my front brake lines... They need to be about 5" longer with the flexible line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Shes done. Besides getting brake lines, rear wheel spacers, and front axles (in that order since axles are most expensive) ill be fine cruising in 2wd lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Some more pics from today






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

I like it I had to wait on part for mine they were on back order but should be her sometime this week


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well today was good. But didnt end well for the wheeler (somewhat). Found a couple weak points: rear shock cylinder snapped in half and dug into my airbox, rear chain broke, and some heatshield came off my plastics leading to a melted piece of plastic lol but hey atleast NONE of my welds broke ... 
Also had brake lines made by my dad 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Well that's not too bad..... you're right atleast none of your work was damaged... 

You think just a better/bigger shock will solve the issue?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> Well that's not too bad..... you're right atleast none of your work was damaged...
> 
> You think just a better/bigger shock will solve the issue?



Yea i was thinking a dual shock setup in the back but i would have to redo both top and bottom shock mounts on my four wheeler.... I wonder if a shock from like a new sportsman would be more heavy duty.... Imma get pics wen i take the shock off today but the top part of the cylinder shaft broke, its crazy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Some not so good news: i found out that wen my shock broke and my rear chain broke, it poked a dime sized hole in bottom of transmission. ***!! So now i have to pull that to fix the hole and get the metal chunks from the inside of the tranny... If it aint one thing its another lol anyways heres a pic of my bent, broken shock










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

well that sucks....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Polaris425 said:


> well that sucks....



Yea it does but ive pulled it before like 3 years ago to fix the chain that engages low gear so pullin it will prolly only take a day to get out and prolly a few hours to put back in... Im still tryin to find a shock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Took only 2 hours to pull tranny just to get a lil piece of metal out where my case broke from my chain breaking. I jb welded the hole back up and gonna order new seals for tranny before i put back together .. Then should be good to go.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montes0092

dang dude that blows but atleast wasn't anything major still looks good I went on a 3 day ride with mine after I got the rearend done and now have to have new bearings and seals put in seams to be a weak part on them or maybe just wore good don't know also my nephew tore up my fourtrax axle nuts came loose so the axle slide out hope that's all it did


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dang Monte sounds like u had a time and some repairs to do ha! 

Well i got everything i needed ordered to get this thing back goin. Rear sprockets, new rear chain, a shock, and 2" wheel spacers.









Maybe in a couple paychecks i can take my wheeler to my buddy and let him build me 2 front axles...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Been riding around the house after getting chain, sprockets, shock, and rear spacers in. Still gotta order 2 more 2" spacers and the tires will be even all around. Not this weekend but next i will be taking my wheeler to a guy i know who builds axles so he can do his thing

























Got bored in the garage and thought i needed to relocate my radiator while im waiting to save some money up for front axles (dont wanna go riding yet til i have 4wd). So doing a cheap mod to tie me over ha. Will have finished pics wen i go get the hose and connectors to finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

So this rad relocate is pretty much complete besides longer hose and a front cover-plate to protect rad. The fan is a universal 10" sealed unit from o'rielly, i just spliced the connectors from the old fan to the new fans wires so it will plug back into my harness. It blows way more air now so hopefully it help keep the coolant cooler. I also made the brackets 85% bolt on so i can take the fan out while radiator is still on if needed. And i think the radiator is set to around 30 degrees of slant.







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith3015

*2012 brute force*

what up i am new to the forum but anyway i have a 2012 brute force 750 snorkeled wild bore rad kit 2 inch high lifter lift kit 30 inch silverbacks 14 inch black ss rims hmf performance exhaust and im sure i am forgetting something 
FROM NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## Montes0092

Dang dude looks like uve been busy i havent done much except ride mine lol went on a 5 day ride just lost the brakes easy fix tho whyd u do a rad relocation?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Dang dude looks like uve been busy i havent done much except ride mine lol went on a 5 day ride just lost the brakes easy fix tho whyd u do a rad relocation?



Cause usually wen i ride grass and mud gets stuck all in the fins so i just thought itd be better in the end to just relocate it. Plus a bearing in my stock metal fan was goin out so it sounded horrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

**Small update**

Well still no front axles. Ran into few problems that kinda all run into each other. The lower a-arms on these machines are basically a triangle unlike newer four wheelers that have basically a V shape. So when trying to switch from u-joint upfront to cup style like newer you run into a problem. There is basically no clearance from factory between the u-joint and the bar on the a-arm which leaves you absolutely no clearance for you to be able to get a cv cup in there. My only option is to bring it back home and try to raise the diff up 2" which in itself is gonna be hard because there is hardly ANY room to be able to move it up since right above it is the steering post and bracket that holds it in place. So im just going to go get it and maybe try to find a little bit bigger u-joint that can handle a little bit steeper angle than stock. stock can bend to about 28* and my axle will be running about 34 to 35* on its on weight. Will update more as i figure something out ha


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

updated pic. still no axles IN. but i have them laying on my table under carport


----------



## Polaris425

Lookin good. Been a while since youve posted. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## DaveMK1

That thing is sick bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea been busy here lately ... My daughter will be here in beginning of january and have other toys i been messing with. One day it will be back fully done lol


----------



## Montes0092

man it all coming together lol been a long time since i been on but congrats on the baby, i havent had time to work on mine either i have my carport full with my ramcharger transmission went out so its first then my old lady aprroved a lift and winch so its getting a little love first lol then my wheeler is next hope everything is well when tha baby comes or if shes already here


----------



## Mark Grant

Cal3bCart3r said:


> updated pic. still no axles IN. but i have them laying on my table under carport
> 
> View attachment 16800


how did you build your lift? i have the same bike and i'm interested


----------

